# How to choose the right rod



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

*Ever have that struggle of choosing which rod you want to use for which technique? Tune in this Wednesday to get some insight how a tournament fisherman does it!

https://navionics.zoom.us/webinar/register/238c5451ce630c4234538d7d4481ef37*


----------



## Chris Martin (Jan 9, 2017)

Is it free?


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Yes it is free to watch


----------

